# Accontrol S7 für Windows 64 Bit?



## MECHA07 (17 Januar 2012)

Hallo, 

habe folgendes Problem:

Accontrol ließ sich zwar installieren, als ich allerdings die PG/PC- Schnittstelle im Simatic Manager konfigurieren wollte, war die Accontrol Schnittstelle nicht vorhanden. 
Ich besitze Windows 7 Professional 64- Bit. 
Falls ich was vergessen haben sollte zu erwähnen, bitte darauf aufmerksam machen!

Freundliche Grüße 

Christian​


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Januar 2012)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass STEP7 V5.5 SP1 dort läuft? Denn dort ist ACCONtrol (noch) nicht in den PG/PC-Schnittstellen sichtbar.


----------



## MECHA07 (17 Januar 2012)

Ja, genau! Step7 V5.5 SP1. 

Gibt es dennoch eine Möglichkeit ACControl zu integrieren?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Januar 2012)

Nur mit Zugriff über TCP/IP mit der IP-Adresse des Rechners.


----------



## MECHA07 (17 Januar 2012)

Gibt es dazu eine Anleitung wie ich das durchführe?
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Januar 2012)

Wenn die zu simulierende SPS eine Ethernetschnittstelle hat, dann in der Konfiguration einfach die IP-Adresse des Rechners eintragen, auf dem ACCONtrol läuft. Als Schnittstelle dann TCP/IP auswählen. Das war es.


----------



## MECHA07 (18 Januar 2012)

Hallo, schonmal danke für die Infos. 
Leider finde ich in meiner Konfiguration keine TCP/IP Schnittstelle, bzw. nur die von PLCSIM.
Bin leider noch Einsteiger auf diesem Gebiet.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Januar 2012)

Wenn das Ganze über libnodave verwendet wird (wie aus anderem Thread ersichtlich), dann ist der Eintrag in der PG/PC-Schnittstelle sowieso überflüssig. libnodave kann direkt mit ACCONtrol kommunizieren. Und ACCONtrol kann direkt ein STEP7-Projekt laden.
Ansonsten in der PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen TCP/IP auswählen. Dann muss eine PN-SPS oder eine SPS mit CP x43-1 konfiguriert werden. In der Hardwarekonfig dann die IP-Adresse des Rechners eintragen,auf dem ACCONtrol läuft.
Was soll den überhaupt wie gemacht werden?


----------



## MECHA07 (18 Januar 2012)

Wir sind gerade erst am Anfang. Es soll zur Prozessvisualisierung über Visual Basic genutzt werden. 
Erstmal sowas wie z.B. "Ventil geöffnet", "Ventil geschlossen". 
Wo finde ich denn den "anderen Thread"?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Januar 2012)

Hier ist der andere Thread. Da habe ich gesehen, dass es um VB und libnodave geht. Das geht dann auch mit NeToPLCSim.
Ich wollte eigentlich wissen, welche Systemkomponenten alles zum Einsatz kommen. Wenn es nur libnodave und VB ist, dann muss ACCONtrol nicht in der PG/PC-Schnittstelle auftauchen sondern kann direkt über die IP-Adresse verwendet werden.


----------



## MECHA07 (18 Januar 2012)

Es ist nur libnodave und VB und eben Step7. Das wars schon. Mal sehen was sich da machen lässt 

Danke nochmals!


----------



## vanbasten (4 April 2013)

Ich grabe das alte Thema aus. 

Versuche mittels Prodave auf Accontrol-SoftSPS zuzugreifen. Die Konfiguration hat bereits funktioniert, leider musste ich vom XP auf Win7 aufruesten. Dadurch fehlt der Deltalogic-Eintrag in der PG/PC-Schnittstellenliste (Systemsteuerung).


```
//load connection (automatically sets as active)
    int loadConRV = 0; //return value
    unsigned short conNr = 0; //ID
    char* accessPoint = "S7ONLINE";
    CON_TABLE_TYPE conTable[MAX_CONNECTION+1];
    CON_TABLE_TYPE* pConTable = &conTable[conNr];
    unsigned short conTableLen = sizeof(CON_TABLE_TYPE);
    pConTable[conNr].Adr.Ip[0] = 141; //lokale ip; mit 127.0.0.1 auch probiert
    pConTable[conNr].Adr.Ip[1] = 73;
    pConTable[conNr].Adr.Ip[2] = 23;
    pConTable[conNr].Adr.Ip[3] = 35;
    pConTable[conNr].AdrType = 2; //IP
    pConTable[conNr].SlotNr = 0;
    pConTable[conNr].RackNr = 2;
    loadConRV = LoadConnection_ex6(conNr, accessPoint, conTableLen, pConTable);
    printf("LoadConnection() return value: %x\n", loadConRV);
```

Port 102 ist nicht geblockt und ein Step7-Projekt laufen:

```
TCP    0.0.0.0:102            0.0.0.0:0              ABH™REN         5408
  TCP    0.0.0.0:10200          0.0.0.0:0              ABH™REN         5408
  TCP    0.0.0.0:10201          0.0.0.0:0              ABH™REN         5408
  TCP    0.0.0.0:10210          0.0.0.0:0              ABH™REN         5408
  TCP    0.0.0.0:10211          0.0.0.0:0              ABH™REN         5408
  TCP    0.0.0.0:10212          0.0.0.0:0              ABH™REN         5408
  TCP    0.0.0.0:10213          0.0.0.0:0              ABH™REN         5408
  TCP    127.0.0.1:102          127.0.0.1:60702        HERGESTELLT     5408
  TCP    127.0.0.1:10200        127.0.0.1:60703        HERGESTELLT     5408
  TCP    127.0.0.1:10201        127.0.0.1:60704        HERGESTELLT     5408
  TCP    127.0.0.1:60702        127.0.0.1:102          HERGESTELLT     5408
  TCP    127.0.0.1:60703        127.0.0.1:10200        HERGESTELLT     5408
  TCP    127.0.0.1:60704        127.0.0.1:10201        HERGESTELLT     5408
```

In PG/PC-Liste habe ich (Intel Gigabit Network Connection) ISO.1, TCPIP.1 und TCPIP.Auto.1 getestet und bekomme immer eine folgender Fehlermeldungen:

```
//0x411A:Online: Unzulässige Adresse
//wenn pg/pc = pc internal

//0x4110:Online: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden. Der Teilnehmer meldet sich nicht.
//wenn pg/pc = tcp ip ethernet iso

//0X42C0:Der ausgewählte Kommunikationstreiber kann nicht geladen werden; die Datei wurde nicht gefunden.

//0x42C2:Eine Verbindung zwischen Ihrem PG/PC und dem Automatisierungsgerät kann nicht hergestellt werden.
```

Vielleicht liegt's an der Firewall, aber die kann ich nicht direkt beeinflussen. Habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschlaege? Fuer jede Hilfe waere ich dankbar.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 April 2013)

Um welche Version von ACCONtrol handelt es sich?
Werden im ControlCenter alle Infos angezeigt und sind auch Variablen überwach- und steuerbar?


----------



## vanbasten (4 April 2013)

Es ist Accontrol 1.2.38.1 (Demo). Ich kann die Variablen setzen, es ist ein simples Test-Programm (Wenn E1.0 auf 1 gesetzt wird, bekommt A1.1 auch eine 1 als Wert).


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 April 2013)

Dann einfach einmal Rack/Slot 0/3 oder 0/0 statt 0/2 testen.


----------



## vanbasten (5 April 2013)

Danke für den Vorschlag, hat leider für Rack 0..1 und Slot 0..3 nicht funktioniert. Für PG-PC-Schnittstelle ISO1 bekam ich den Fehler 0x4110 und für die Schnittstellen TCPIP.1 und TCPIP.Auto.1 (gibt's einen Unterschied?) kam immer 0x42c0. Die Schnittstelle PC.internal.local.1 resultiert immer im Fehler 0x411a.

Soll ich denn als IP 127.0.0.1 oder meine netzwerkinterne 141.73.. verwenden? Ich kann mich entsinnen, das mit der Deltalogic-Schnittstelle die IP-Angabe egal war (hat immer funktioniert). Ich benutze natürlich die SoftSPS und den C++-Code auf demselben Rechner. Theoretisch sollte es funktionieren, weil Accontrol den Dienst auf dem Port localhost:102 aufmacht und den müsste ich normalerweise ansprechen können.. Bin leicht verzweifelt 

Ich bekomme bei manchem Systemstart den Fehler 0x42EF:Online: SIN_SERV ist nicht gestartet. Dieser hängt mit dem Siemens SIMATIC IEtoPG Help Service zusammen, welcher normalerweise den Port 102 belegt. Der Fehler kommt nicht mehr, wenn ich den Service anmache, aber dann kann ich nicht mehr Accontrol starten. Vielleicht hilft diese Information.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 April 2013)

PC internal geht nicht, IEtoPG Help darf nicht laufen, damit ACCONtrol funktioniert. Ist z. B. mit der Demo von ACCON-AGLink eine Verbindung zu ACCONtrol möglich? WIe sieht das ganze aus, wenn ACCONtrol testweise auf einem anderen Rechner läuft?


----------



## vanbasten (5 April 2013)

Habe gerade Eclipse, Java, MSVC2010 und Prodave auf WinXp mittels Virtualbox installiert. Mit Accontrol-PG/PC-Schnittstelle funktioniert alles tadellos. Wenn ich jedoch die Schnittstelle aendere, bekomme ich dieselben Fehler wie auf Win 7.

Wenn ich bereits Prodave habe, haelt sich die Begeisterung auf AGLInk in Grenzen. Habe aber testweise mit AGLink40_Config.exe probiert. Als Geraet 0 habe ich S7-TCP/IP ausgewaehlt, im "Verbindungen"-Reiter dann Ag-Nr=0 (beliebiger ID-Integer?), IP=141.73.. oder 127.0.0.1, Rack =0, Slot =3 angegeben. Dann im Hauptreiter-"Test" druecke ich auf Testen (das Feld "zu testende SPS" bleibt leer) und bekomme:

```
AGL_OpenDevice( DevNr=3 ) : Kein Fehler
AGL_DialUp( DevNr=3, boWait=true ) : Kein Fehler
AGL_InitAdapter( DevNr=3, boWait=true ) : Kein Fehler
AGL_GetLifeList( DevNr=3, List, boWait=true ) : 3 
AGL_PLCConnect( DevNr=3, PlcNr=3, boWait=true ) : Kein Fehler
AGL_ReadMLFBNr( ConnNr=0xc03, MLFBNr, boWait=true ) : ACCONtrol S7/SIM
AGL_PLCDisconnect( ConnNr=0xc03, boWait=true ) : Kein Fehler
AGL_ExitAdapter( DevNr=3, boWait=true ) : Kein Fehler
AGL_HangUp( DevNr=3, boWait=true ) : Kein Fehler
AGL_CloseDevice( DevNr=3 ) : Kein Fehler
```


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 April 2013)

Mir geht es auch nicht darum, prodave mit ACCON-AGLink zu ersetzen sondern den Test durchzuführen. Dies hat ja erfolgreich geklappt und zeigt, dass ACCONtrol korrekt installiert ist und auch von normalen Programmen angesprochen werden kann. Jetzt ist es nur noch die Frage, wie Softnet parametriert werden muss, damit es auf ACCONtrol zugreifen kann. Wie sieht der Versuch mit ACCONtrol auf einem anderen PC (oder einer VM) aus? Dann könnten wir in einem wireshark-Log nachsehen, wo es klemmt.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 April 2013)

Habe gerade in dem prodave-Beispiel oben gesehen, dass RackNr auf 2 und SlotNr auf 0 gesetzt ist. Bitte einmal definitiv mit RackNr = 0 und SlotNr = 3 testen.


----------



## vanbasten (5 April 2013)

In dem oben angedeutetem VM-System ein paar Tests durchgeführt. Jeweils mit der IP 127.0.0.1 oder 192.168.. (IP vom VIrtual Host-Only Adapter), Rack=0, Slot = 0/2/3 und folgender PG/PC-Schnittstelle:
- ISO INd. Ethernet -> 0x4110:Online: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden. Der Teilnehmer meldet sich nicht.
- TCP/IP Ethernetadapter der.. -> 0X42C0er ausgewählte Kommunikationstreiber kann nicht geladen werden; die Datei wurde nicht gefunden.
- TCP/IP NdisWanIp -> 0X42C0er ausgewählte Kommunikationstreiber kann nicht geladen werden; die Datei wurde nicht gefunden.
- TCP/IP(Auto) Ethernetadapter der.. -> 0X42C0er ausgewählte Kommunikationstreiber kann nicht geladen werden; die Datei wurde nicht gefunden.
- Accontrol(PROFIBUS) -> 0x0 Success (Dabei ist die IP-Angabe egal, Rack=0, Slot =0|3)

Ich bedanke mich fuer Deine Geduld und werde naechsten Donnerstag mit Wireshark-Logs fortfahren.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 April 2013)

ISO geht nicht, ACCONtrol kann "nur" TCP/IP. Aber wenn die Fehlermeldung stimmt, dann fehlen auf dem System Dateien. Ist denn Softnet IE installiert? Hat es schon einmal mit einer richtigen SPS über Ethernet funktioniert? So wird wireshark vermutlich nichts anzeigen.


----------



## vanbasten (18 April 2013)

Ich habe Softnet IE nicht installiert, weil Prodave bereits (hoffentlich) die notwendigen Treiber installiert hat (siehe Screenshot). Softnet IE erfordert wieder Step7 oder Simatic NCM und das waere fuer mich Overkill. Morgen bekomme ich eine echte SPS, mal schauen was daraus wird.
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 20505


----------



## vanbasten (19 April 2013)

Die gute Nachricht lautet: habe erfolgreich mit libnodave's testiso_tcp.exe Verbindung zur Alphabit SoftPLC (PG/PC-Schnittstelle voellig egal, aber SImatic IEPG-Dienst musste beendet werden) aufgebaut (Accontrol klappte nicht, weil es anscheinend kein ISO kann).

Natuerlich mit PRodave klappt nach wie vor nichts. NIcht mal mit einer echten SPS (S7-300, CPU315-2DP, CP343-1). Es kommt immer die Meldung 0x4110 "Teilnehmer meldet sich nicht" (ich benutze die MAC-ADresse, die auf der CP aufgeklebt ist). Ich verwende die INtel.. Gigabit Network Connection ISO PG/PC-Schnittstelle, weil es dort unter "Diagnose" einen "SOFTNET IE"-Reiter gibt (theoretisch soll softnet aus meiner Netzwerkkarte einen CP machen, oder?). Wenn ich den Betriebzustand von SOFTNET IE teste, kommt OK als Nachricht (aber nur dann, wenn der Dienst Simatic IEPG gestartet ist). Ich habe es auch versucht, mittels Virtualbox und XP die SPS anzusprechen, leider auch ohne Erfolg (lag wahrscheinlich an Fehler mit der KOnfiguration der Netzwerkkarten, keine Ahnung ob man dort NAT, Netzwerkbruecke oder Virtual HOst-ONly-Adapter nehmen sollte).

Ich installiere am besten XP auf einer anderen Partition als 2. Betriebssystem und lasse mich dann ueberraschen 

Die unterschiedlichen Methoden, eine SPS anzusprechen, verwirren mich leicht. Sind meine Annahmen richtig:
1) entweder TCP/IP (siehe S7-TCP/IP von AGLink40_Config.exe), welche die PG/PC-Schnittstelle in der Systemsteuerung ignorieren; SImatic IEPG-Dienst beendet
2) oder S7ONLINE (siehe S7-PC/CP von AGLink40_Config.exe), wofuer die PG/PC notwendig ist; scheinbar das einzige was PRodave versteht; SImatic IEPG-Dienst muss laufen
3) mit der INstallation von SIMATEC NET wuerde ich einen OPC-Server installieren, aber das scheint mir zu viel des Guten zu sein.

Fuer die Erklaerung moeglicher Fehler waere ich sehr dankbar.
Muss auf der SPS ein Programm laufen, sodass ich eine Verbindung aufbauen kann? Brauche ich einen Crossover-Kabel fuer die echte SPS? Auf meinem steht "SIMATIC NET IND. ETHERNET", sollte also keine PRobleme bereiten.


----------



## vanbasten (25 April 2013)

Keine Vorschlaege?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 April 2013)

ACCONtrol kann ISO on Top of TCP = RFC1006, das auch die Alphabit-SoftPLC verwendet. Nur reines ISO = Mac-Adressierung = H1 wird nicht unterstützt. Wurde bei dem libnodave-Test auch Rack = 0 und Slot = 3 verwendet?
Für prodave muss TCP/IP und nicht ISO eingestellt werden (s.o.). Was passiert dann? Wie liefen die Tests auf XP?
Wie laufen die Tests, wenn ACCONtrol auf einem anderen PC (gern auch ohne Siemens-Software drauf, wegen IEPG-Dienst ..) installiert ist und in Prodave die entsprechende IP-Adresse eingegeben wird? Wie sieht in diesem Fall (Remote-ACCONtrol) das wireshark-Log aus? Dieses einfach einmal hier einstellen.


----------

